# depreciation vs amortisation = αποσβέσεις ενσώματων vs αποσβέσεις ασώματων / άυλων πάγιων στοιχείων



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Και-γο-μαι!
Είναι το ένα κάτω από το άλλο σε οικονομικές καταστάσεις εταιρείας. Εγώ τα ξέρω και τα δύο _απόσβεση_, να τα βάλω και τα δύο απόσβεση ή να προσθέσω και κανένα προσδιοριστικό, π.χ. λογιστική απόσβεση;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ το amortization το ξέρω και χρεολυσία. Στον χρυσοβιτσιώτη αναφέρει και "τοκοχρεολυτική απόσβεση" (= ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και για την απόσβεση άυλων ή και πάγιων στοιχείων του ενεργητικού).

Λυπάμαι δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## Bear (Jun 10, 2009)

Palavra, amortization είναι για intangible assets και depreciation για tangible assets. Στα ελληνικά είναι και τα δύο αποσβέσεις!

Λογικά, λοιπόν, το καθένα θα είναι σε διαφορετική ενότητα των οικονομικών καταστάσεων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Αυτό φοβόμουν...
Ως τώρα έχω κάνει αυτό που λέει η Πινκ, προτίμησα δηλαδή την επιλογή του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη στο amortisation, έχω καιρό ως τις 12 αν βρεθεί καμιά καλύτερη πρόταση.


----------



## Bear (Jun 10, 2009)

Αποσβέσεις άυλων στοιχείων
Αποσβέσεις ενσώματων στοιχείων

Από ετήσια οικονομική έκθεση που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα (source text)


----------

